# TV is too low on table.. need a height extender (exact name?)



## yuugotserved

Anyone know the actual name of these things?

http://www.amazon.com/Allsop-Camden-Stand-Large-Walnut/dp/B000GR1F0Q/]Amazon.com: Allsop Camden TV Stand Large, Dark Walnut: Electronics[/URL]

tried searching for something else but getting TV stands.

i need to raise the height of the TV by a couple inches off this small table and would like to provide some storage for say the ps3.

Thanks!


----------



## UrbanDropbear

Is it called a Allsop Camden TV Stand Large? XD


----------



## Alfwich

Usually I call it a box that my stuff sits on. XD

(Looks like a coffee table?)










Thought about making something on your own? Modded house FTW.


----------



## AMOCO

my tv is sitting on a end table and it's just the right height.


----------



## yuugotserved

lol heh.. i rather get a new TV stand than spend $70 to raise it just a few inches off table lol..

what kind of brands are reputable?


----------



## koven

z line.

bell'o is nice too

depends on your budget really


----------



## theonedub

Depending on your setup, it could be cheaper and cleaner to lift the table rather than the LCD/TV.


----------



## yuugotserved

this is my setup

32" LG 32LD350
PS3
Samsung Blu-ray player
Wii
Onkyo TX-SR508
Klipsch satellites
Polk Audio CS1

a lot of stuff to put so i prefer one with at least 2 -3 shelves

i was looking at this one... even tho for 44" it can hold a bit more stuff

http://www.amazon.com/Techcraft-HBL44-44-Inch-Panel-Television/dp/B001799EDW]Amazon.com: Techcraft HBL44 44-Inch Flat Panel Television Stand: Electronics[/URL]


----------



## Metalcrack

You could try bed risers to raise the table.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Adjustable-Bed-Risers/5148131


----------



## yuugotserved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalcrack;13054162*
> You could try bed risers to raise the table.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Adjustable-Bed-Risers/5148131


im using a coffee table for now.. so i dont know how that's going to work.


----------

